# xsl schleife alle kindeelemtente eines elternelementes durchlaufen



## TJava (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich möchte gerne alle Elemente des Testcase durchlaufen, aber es wird immer nur das erste ausgegen. Wie kann man die Position auswählen?

[XML]

		<xsl:for-each select="/TestResults/Testcase">
								<tr>
									<td valign="top">

										<xsl:value-of select="/TestResults/Testcase/Name" />
									</td>
									<td valign="top">

										<xsl:value-of select="/TestResults/Testcase/ID" />

									</td>
									<td valign="top">
										<xsl:value-of select="/TestResults/Testcase/Description" />
									</td>
									<td valign="top">
										<xsl:value-of select="/TestResults/Testcase/ExecutionTime" />
									</td>
									<td valign="top">
										<xsl:value-of select="/TestResults/Testcase/Timeout" />
									</td>
									<td valign="top">
										<xsl:value-of select="/TestResults/Testcase/Result" />
									</td>
								</tr>
							</xsl:for-each>[/XML]


Das ist das XML:

[XML]<TestResults>
  <Testcase>
    <Name>ATimtest1.au3</Name>
    <ID>ID</ID>
    <Result>FAILURE</Result>
    <ExecutionTime>kp*</ExecutionTime>
    <Description>ATimtest1.au3</Description>
    <Timeout>120</Timeout>
  </Testcase>
  <Testcase>
    <Name>ATimtest.au3</Name>
    <ID>ID</ID>
    <Result>SUCCESS</Result>
    <ExecutionTime>kp*</ExecutionTime>
    <Description>ATimtest.au3</Description>
    <Timeout>180</Timeout>
  </Testcase>
  <Summary>
    <Datum>09.05.2011</Datum>
    <Tests>2</Tests>
    <Success>1</Success>
    <Failure>1</Failure>
    <Timeout>0</Timeout>
  </Summary>
</TestResults>
</xsl:for-each>[/XML]


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2011)

```
<xsl:for-each select="/TestResults/Testcase">
                                <tr>
                                    <td valign="top">
 
                                        <xsl:value-of select="Name" />
```
usw.

das for-each sorgt dafür, dass in dem folgenden Block der aktuelle Knoten bzw. . gleich der TestCase ist, der Reihe nach in der Schleife


----------



## TJava (9. Mai 2011)

Danke wieder mal zu kompliziert gedacht :-D


----------

